# Gorilla Racks



## Cluster (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone has experience with Gorilla racks as fish tank stands ?

My plan is to start up a fish shed running a few different tank sizes and using either 2x4s or 3/4" plywood int he place of the particle board they come with


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

sounds like it would work... i can't say for sure... although i think your on the right track by not using what comes with the racks... they say they can hold like 1000 lbs, but i would trust it... what size tanks are you thinking about using on the shelves? if you give as much info as possible, others might be able to help out a little more...


----------



## Cluster (Nov 10, 2004)

im considering doing the following setup:

3- 36" wide shelfs with 3-40G Breeders
2- 48" wide shelfs with 3-33G Longs or 3-50G Breeders
4- 30" wide shelfs with various grow out tanks 10G and 20G longs

After i made this thread i found a guy who actually put (4) 40G Breeders on one shelf and it worked so i assume mine should work out as well since i think those 4 tanks is pushing the limits though IMO

The 2x4's i plan on running vertical instead horizontal i think the short pieces will hold up better then the long pieces which could start to bow after some time

Thanks,


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Please post a pic if you decide to go with this. I had to search Gorilla racks, you know the old "a picture is worth a thousand words".
Thanks!


----------



## Cluster (Nov 10, 2004)

here is a pic i found on a search so i assume my plan should work as these are much larger tanks and racks then i have in my plans


----------



## korbidoc (Jun 26, 2008)

_*If you haven't already done this...take a look here...I'm real pleased with the quality of these racks....heavier duty than most & can take the weight.....HTH

Dottie :wink: *_

http://www.globalindustrial.com/gcs/pro ... index=2&ca


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've heard stories of success and failure with Gorilla Racks... The scary part is one day of failure can erase hundreds of days of success...

Since wooden racks were no more expensive, rather simple to build and could then be made for a custom fit... I've built my own wooden racks.

This gives you a general idea of what I have:










Where in SC are you? I live in Charlotte and know a few guys in SC with nice fishrooms you may want to talk to/visit.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I've not used the prefabbed style shelfs for racks. I thought about it but was a little concerned about a couple of issues. One is that the load they say they're capable of handling is more about at the 'joints' and less about how the center of the span will deflect under that load. Just heavy boxes on a shelf--who cares if the middle sags some? A glass tank ...........

I see, in the pic of the rack you posted, some cinder block supports on the floor under the lowest rung of tanks--also note that the same size tank on the un-additionally-supported upper rung is less than 1/2 full. All things to consider


----------

